# Oase Biotec 18 VOLL Moskitos was kann ich machen???



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

Hi,

als ich heute morgen mein Scrennex sauber machen wollte kamm mir ein schwarm von Moskitos entgegen das ding ist voll larven!!!Was kann ich dagegen machen und woher kommen die ich habe doch Fische im Teich


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

Hi Maurix,

na, Moskitos ??  sind wohl eher stinknormale Mücken    

Unternehmen kannst Du eigendlich garnix dagegen, aber deine Fische wirds freuen, zusätzliches Futter... es werden einige im Wasser bzw. Auslauf landen...einfach lassen.

Zum reinigen,musst Du halt  den Deckel öffnen(gaaanz schnell rennen  ) und ein paar Minuten warten,dann dürfte der Hauptteil der Mücken weg sein...


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

Alles klar !!!!!!!!


Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

oder deckel auflassen!! ich habe ihn immer halb offen, aba auch weil er mir zu schwer ist  
zweiter vorteil ist das so mehr luft ans wasser kommt !!


gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

was soll den mehr Luft ans Wasser bringen ... ??  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

wie willst du denn über das screnex mehr sauerstoff ins wasser bekommen, wenn in deinem filter mit geschlossenem deckel keine luft reinkommt !?!

gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

Was ist das für ein Schwarzer fisch ich habe auch so einen weiss aber nicht wie der heisst meiner ist schon 20 cm groß also schon ein alter bewohner aber ich weiss nicht wehr er ist.Werden die noch größer.Habe das bild aus dem Hobby Gartenteich Forum der User dem das bild gehört heist auch Thorsten und da dachte ich das dass vieleicht auch du bist.


Danke



P.S. Eigentlich müsste ich dafür einen Neuen Thread öffnen SORRY!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

@ Maurix,

jau, das ist mein Bild und mein * Graskarpfen*... 



@ Lars,

öhm, ich glaube da bringst Du was gewaltig durcheinander   

Das Screenex ist das Grobsieb/Spaltsieb und dient einzig und alleine zur Grobschmutzabscheidung !!

Die darunter liegende Rieselmatte fördert "angeblich" den Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser.

Mach deinen Deckel mal ruhig zu    , wenn Du diesen auf lässt, kommt defenetiv kein zusätzlicher Sauerstoff ins Wasser


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Danke für deine Auskunft!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Lieber Thorsten,

ich bringe da nix "gewaltig" durcheinander :!:  und das lachen kannst du dir besser auch verkneifen, solange du den sachverhalt nicht genaustens kennst. (was nicht heißen muss das ich den oder andere sachverhalte genausten kenne, aba ich lache nicht !)

zum thema zurück. diese rieselmatte kann nur luft aus der umgebung ins wasser abgeben. Wenn der deckel geschlossen ist wird der sauerstoffeintrag nicht der dollste sein. 
demnach sollte es auch dir logisch erscheinen das die wahrscheinlichkeit bei regelmässiger durchlüftung des filters der sauerstoffeintrag ins wasser über riselmatte und screnex größer ist, oder ???
im übrigen kommt wahrscheinlich mehr sauerstoff an wasser wenn es im bogen durch die luft aufs screnex fällt als durch die rieselmatte, ähnlich wie bei einen bachlauf.

im übrigen habe ich dies als der koi-doc bei mir war messen lassen und es war messbar.

denke damit war das das letzte wort für mich zu diesem thema


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe in meinen Biotec 18 ein Sauerstoff Stein reingestellt der mit einer Kleinen Druckluftpumpe läuft.Weil mein wasser auch sehr in der Sonne Steht und ich glaube das dass schon kein teich mehr ist sondern ein Whirpool 
mit heizung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

hi...

mein 36´siger steht auch in der prallen sonne, leider. immo läuft dieser aba nicht mehr weil der teich kein wasser mehr hat, aba ein anderes thema  8) 
den filter hatte ich aba mit einen alten sonnenschirm von der sonne abgeschirmt, dann ging es !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Mensch lars...

wasn mit Dir los? Seit wann bist Du so empfindlich?

Es war natürlich nicht  meine Absicht dich auszulachen, sorry also das ich Spaß an den Thema *hatte*  


Nun gut, zum Thema:

Was bitte soll das heißen, "Den Sachverhalt nicht kennst" ?

Wie Du weisst, besitze ich auch einen Biotec 18 und ich lese seeeehr viel im OASE FORUM, dort steht niergends (auch nicht in der Beschreibung Biotec) das man den Deckel auflassen soll um eine bessere Sauerstoffzufuhr zu erzielen.Wenn ich das jetzt mal salopp sagen darf, halte ich das für absolut daneben!

Du willst mir und den anderen doch nicht ernsthaft erklären,dass dadurch mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser kommt-nicht wirklich oder???

Ein oder mehrere  Belüftersteine würden wohl eher dazu beitragen... denk mal drüber nach  

NICHTS fÜR UNGUT!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Ihr macht euch ja einen stress wegen einem Filter!!!Da habe ich besseres zutun:KOI kaufen gehen!!!!!!!Macht viel mehr Spaß!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

hallo thorsten,



> Wie Du weisst, besitze ich auch einen Biotec 18 und ich lese seeeehr viel im OASE FORUM



.......... behaupte jetzt aber bitte nicht du kannst dort was lernen außer was bei denen alles nicht klappt oder die user nicht verstehen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

@Jürgen-b

ausnahmsweise laufen unsere Gedanken mal zusammen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

thorsten....

doch genau das will ich !!!

wer natürlich einen sauerstoffpumpe am filter betreibt bräuchte dies nicht zu machen.


aba nun bin ich müde


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Hi Jürgen,

vom lernen, war auch nie die Rede


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Jungteichbauer schrieb:
			
		

> @Jürgen-b
> 
> ausnahmsweise laufen unsere Gedanken mal zusammen



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen , das Jürgens Gedanken auch nur annähernd in deine Richtung laufen , erst recht nicht ab 23,00 Uhr .


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen

der alte Biotec 30 sollte auch über eine Art Venturiedüse das einströmende Wasser mit Sauerstoff versorgen . Ob die Luft im Filter , mit geschlossenem Deckel , aber noch Sauerstoffreich ist , bewage ich zu bezweifeln .



@Maurix







> Ihr macht euch ja einen stress wegen einem Filter!!!Da habe ich besseres zutun:KOI kaufen gehen!!!!!!!Macht viel mehr Spaß!!!



Vieleicht würdest du dir auch besser einmal Gedanken zu einem Filter machen , BEVOR du Koi kaufen gehst .


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2005)

Einen Filter habe ich schon  .Der Koi hat mir gefehlt  .


Grüße


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2005)

jepp, den falschen  :cry:  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2005)

Hi

sicher hast du einen Filter und einen Teich , ich frage mich nur , wie lange hast du noch deine Koi ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2005)

Wieso ich bin ja kein Tier queler warum solten die Koi bei mir kaputt gehen lassen.Also ich achte schon drauf das es den Fsichen gut geht und man kann auch nicht von allen erwarten das sie direkt alles richtig machen also ein bissen tollrerant sollte man schon sein.

Ich bin ja auch nur ein Mensch, und Menschen machen Fehler.
Und ich sagte ja auch das wenn ich Sommerferien habe den Teich größer mache, also egal sind mir die ja auch nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

den Rest der hier nicht reingepasst hat hab ich nach Off-Topic verschoben

Grüße
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Lars,



			
				Lars schrieb:
			
		

> oder deckel auflassen!! ich habe ihn immer halb offen, aba auch weil er mir zu schwer ist
> zweiter vorteil ist das so mehr luft ans wasser kommt



Schließt dieser Deckel denn tatsächlich *luftdicht* ab? 


MFG...Jürgen


----------

